# Save the Whale...



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

...Tail.

OK, so I know that seeing a bit of thong poking above a woman's jeans may well have been a bit chavvy. But I liked it.

I can't understand therefore, why actually being able to see the crack of a woman's arse is any less chavvy. Suffice to say however, I don't like it.

Bring back the whale tail I say.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

depends on how fat shes is. Something shouldnt be seen in public.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Kell said:


> I can't understand therefore, why actually being able to see the crack of a woman's arse is any less chavvy. Suffice to say however, I don't like it.


Thats just plain 'blokey' and not feminine at all [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

I love to see a bit of crack of a good looking bird, but think it is usually associated with fat birds in jeans... hence the bad stigma :lol:


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Who the Hell in their right mind would what a bit of Dental floss up yer bum.No flippin thank you, give me Sloggies every time. You can safely get run over in a pair of Sloggies and not get your mum mad.
Just imagine comin round from serios R.T.A. and being embarrassed at who has been perving on yer bum. It's about time women stopped pandering to you men. 
Definition of a man = spends 9 months waiting to get out, and rest of his life trying to get back in. :wink: :wink: :wink: :-*


----------



## zarterone (Jan 19, 2008)

> Posted: Thu Mar 20, 2008 9:28 am Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Definition of a man = spends 9 months waiting to get out, and rest of his life trying to get back in.


Aint that the truth :lol:


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

GRANNY said:


> Who the Hell in their right mind would what a bit of Dental floss up yer bum.No flippin thank you, give me Sloggies every time. You can safely get run over in a pair of Sloggies and not get your mum mad.
> Just imagine comin round from serios R.T.A. and being embarrassed at who has been perving on yer bum. It's about time women stopped pandering to you men.
> Definition of a man = spends 9 months waiting to get out, and rest of his life trying to get back in. :wink: :wink: :wink: :-*


I can never make up my mind. First I want in, then out, then in, then out, in, out, in, out.... I don't know whether I'm coming or going. :roll: 
.


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

You want whale tail? are you sure/

Thongs of praise :lol: :lol:


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

[smiley=sick2.gif] [smiley=sick2.gif] [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Wild Woods said:


> You want whale tail? are you sure/
> 
> Thongs of praise :lol: :lol:


     Mother


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

Stop it - keep repeating the image. I've just regurgitated my cocoa pops!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

[smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

things like this normally boil down to jealousy, havin been a gym goer for most of my life you see this all the time, women who have got it , flaunt it, women who havent, slag it off .....

any guys out there dislike the pic below ?? :


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

luciferlee said:


> things like this normally boil down to jealousy, havin been a gym goer for most of my life you see this all the time, women who have got it , flaunt it, women who havent, slag it off .....
> 
> any guys out there dislike the pic below ?? :


Now thats a bit different to the piccie previously shown and to be honest I wouldn't say to no a squeeze of her botty :lol:   ... I am married btw :wink:


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

That's what I like to see on this forum - a sensible point, well made with good evidence to back it up - nice one fella


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

luciferlee said:


>


Those jeans need a good tug in the downwards direction...!!


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

phodge said:


> luciferlee said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


definately do mate, they are riding to high :wink:


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

There's an 'adult' movie series called Whale tailin....

*cough*..so ive been told.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

phodge said:


> luciferlee said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


I like the way you're thinking Penny :lol: :wink:


----------



## R70 TTC (Nov 30, 2006)

Wild Woods said:


> You want whale tail? are you sure/
> 
> Thongs of praise :lol: :lol:


I hope your girlfriend gave you permission to raid and post personal pics :wink:


----------



## R70 TTC (Nov 30, 2006)

phodge said:


> luciferlee said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Never a truer statement. Hubba Hubba


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

luciferlee said:


> any guys out there dislike the pic below ?? :


Me, hate the pic.......the bin's squint! :wink:


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

John C said:


> luciferlee said:
> 
> 
> > any guys out there dislike the pic below ?? :
> ...


i think she has the tools in her bag to fix it, hence the jeans, to give us even more "biulders bum" :wink:


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Wild Woods said:
> 
> 
> > You want whale tail? are you sure/
> ...


Blimey!
That's a whole load of lady there.

Slap that arse and ride the wave in!!! [vomits]


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

R70 TTC said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> > luciferlee said:
> ...


Yum!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

So just how did she get that bruise on her arse..??


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

phodge said:


> So just how did she get that bruise on her arse..??


Which one?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

phodge said:


> So just how did she get that bruise on her arse..??


I've looked reeeaaaallllyyy closely, but I can't see a bruise on her arse...best have another look to make sure though


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Is it fatty or stick insect ?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

wallsendmag said:


> Is it fatty or stick insect ?


Uuugh - I've just realised Penny was talking about the larger one (diplomatic labelling!) and I mistakenly had a closer look. Even after a few glasses of red, that wasn't a good idea [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Is it fatty or stick insect ?
> ...


Haven't got enough time to study all of that :roll:


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

Now that the Gooners are out of the Chumps Cup. I've got loads of time on my hands. I'll have a close study. Right... 
here we go... 
I'm going in...

[smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

GhosTTy said:


> Now that the Gooners are out of the Chumps Cup. I've got loads of time on my hands. I'll have a close study. Right...
> here we go...
> I'm going in...
> 
> [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


Good Luck


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

Found it!!!!

Deffo a hand-sized bruise. Max Mosely has been on board. :lol:

http://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w102/marcusgilbert/********/whale.jpg

.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

GhosTTy said:


> Found it!!!!
> 
> Deffo a hand-sized bruise. Max Mosely has been on board. :lol:
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
very good!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

luciferlee said:


> things like this normally boil down to jealousy, havin been a gym goer for most of my life you see this all the time, women who have got it , flaunt it, women who havent, slag it off .....
> 
> any guys out there dislike the pic below ?? :


Think you've got your posters in a twist. I'm Male - so not jealous - and while I appreciate the female form in lots of different shapes and sizes, being able to see the crack of someone's arse is just chavvy.

Apart from anything else, it leaves less to the imagination. And it actually has less to do with the shape of the girl in question. I work in Knightsbridge. There are lots of very fit, very rich young ladies frequent the local hostelries and I'd rather see a flash of undies than arse crack.

I will, of course, admit that the posted picture is very nice, but compare that - sunny and accompanied by a bikini top - to the reality that we see in England.


----------

